# Route To Trier



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All

Not having ever travelled this way before I would like to know the best route to Trier avoiding the tolls if someone can advise me please.

Regards



Sorry forgot to say, from the tunnel/Calais


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

If you mean from Calais then..

Calais, E40, E42 Lille, Tournai, Namur, E411 south to Luxembourg, E44 Trier.

pete


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trier*

Hi

Toll free all the way...

Calais - Dunkerque - Lille - Belgium - Mons - Charleroi - Arlon - Luxembourg - Trier. (All signposted - very easy.)

The A25 between Dunkerque and Lille has more bumps than a camel's back, so you may prefer...

Calais - St Omer (sign posted) - Hazebrouck - signs for Lille. This way, you will avoid some of the potholes.

Regards

Russell


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: Trier*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Toll free all the way...
> 
> ...


Hi

Roadworks on E411 towards Arlon, resurfacing lost over an hour to move 3-4 miles last week go via Liege if travelling in next few days or get the kettle on
Chris


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Thanks for the replies, I just wonder if the said road works will be finished within the next ten days did it look that way, if not I think I shall go the route Russell has suggested. 

Thanks all.

:wink: :wink:


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> Thanks for the replies, I just wonder if the said road works will be finished within the next ten days did it look that way, if not I think I shall go the route Russell has suggested.
> 
> Thanks all.
> ...


Hi Ron,

Road works on that road have been ongoing for the last three years, be prepared for anything. Are you planning to stop overnight on the Stellplatz at Trier :?:

Don


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Don Madge said:


> Chausson said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Hi Don
Yes that was the general idea, is it signed well?

Ron


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Ron,

The GPS co ords for Trier Stellplatz is N49º 44’ 18.55 E6º 37’ 27.89

The Stellplatz is situated between the Messepark and the Mosel river, almost underneath the Konrad Adenauer Bridge, I'm not sure if it's signed. Just follow the signs for the Messepark.

The Stellplatz has/had no water or dump station but you can use the adjoining campsite when it's open. Other times we use the coach dump station the is situated in the Messepark car park behind Macdonald's restaurant.

Many motorhomes park on the Messepark car park close to the river.

If you do have a problem locating the site look out for Macdonalds.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Tom tom took us across to Brussels, then Liege, avoided the road works on the E411, though we came back that way yesterday, and mostly finished, only a short section still being worked on.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trier*

Mike

Do you know if the route via Brussels was longer than via Mons and so on?

Regards

Russell


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think it's fairly marginal, Russell. Tom Tom is normally on the ball with fastest route, (not necessarily shortest) and of course the Mons way is through the "old" industrial areas.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Trier*

Cheers Mike.

It seems to me that which ever way I consider to Italy. one route is only a few miles greater than or less than another.

I suppose if a sea crossing was used sailng into Ostend, then via Brussels would certainly make sense.

Russell


----------

